# Main ground cable 2017 hatchback



## Willsie (Jan 9, 2020)

Hey all! I've got an issue with my main ground cable that runs under the length of the car. A clip busted off causing the wire to droop and I drive a lot of gravel roads. Well, the wire got cut in half by all the gravel.

Has any replaced this wire and knows where all the connections are? I really need to do this as splicing it bac together is not working at all.

TIA!


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Willsie said:


> I really need to do this as splicing it bac together is not working at all.


Fixing it is by far your best option. You just need about a 4AWG butt splice (the wire might be a slightly different size), a crimper, and some heat shrink tubing.
If you go to your local welding supply shop they will probably help you out.


----------

